# cutting board and therapy



## paintspill (Dec 13, 2014)

i lost my grandmother last night. she was taken to hospital earlier in the week and passed Friday night. so i did what i usually do when I'm feeling down. i work wood. 

this is a cutting board i started earlier in the week. i went out last night and finished it. it was very therapeutic. its from a length of maple my dad picked up at his work. they are sleepers (i think that's the term) that they lay steel pipe on so they can get fork lift forks under it to pick up the pipe. 

thanks for looking. i can't share it anywhere else as i plan to give it to someone for Christmas.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 13, 2014)

My sincerest condolences for your loss. Hopefully making that beautiful cutting board has helped. Well done!


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 13, 2014)

End grain up? 

I've made a few and like to epoxy a Looney of the year it was made in the underside.

Think of it as a tribute to your Grandma! May she Rest in Peace!

Check LV, they have the correct dia. Looney/Twoney forstner bit.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Dec 13, 2014)

My sincere condolences to you. I lost my mother not too long ago so I know how you feel. That is a beautiful cutting board. Great job. I couldn't sleep last night so I say and watched vids on turning and such.. Fay


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 13, 2014)

Marc,
I'm sorry for your loss.  Thoughts and prayers go with you.  The cutting board is exceptional - outstanding job.


----------



## Magicbob (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.
Beautiful work


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 13, 2014)

My condolences on your loss Marc.
Nice work.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 13, 2014)

Condolences for your loss.  The cutting board is a work of art.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 13, 2014)

That is a really nice looking cutting board.  Great way to mourn.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

That did turn out to be a great looking cutting board.  I like Mack's idea of the loony.  I'm a little cheaper than Mack and put pennies in the project but thanks to the Govt. I have to use nickels so my projects are worth 5 times as much.  Backgnd first picture about the only Canadian brew I like I usually stick to German.


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. I think your grand mother would be proud of you and what you made. It is beautiful.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sorry about your grandmother, she will be in my prayers. Beautiful cutting board.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 13, 2014)

My Condolences on your loss. Grandmas are special, memories will last forever.

Dave


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 13, 2014)

I think Grandmother was watching you from above......The cutting board is Beautiful.
I am sad to hear of her loss.   Her memory is with you always.


----------



## paintspill (Dec 13, 2014)

Mack C. said:


> End grain up?
> 
> I've made a few and like to epoxy a Looney of the year it was made in the underside.
> 
> ...


 

I love the coin idea, although I have never done it. 

this is on the bottom.


----------



## PostalBob (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. But your board is really nice, so different but great work.


----------



## PapaTim (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your grandmother, Marc. Very nice work on the cutting board. Those sleepers had a lot of character.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss.  Fantastic work on the cutting board.


----------



## triw51 (Feb 17, 2015)

I understand working while morning the loss of a loved one.  I think that is a beautiful board.


----------



## magier412 (Feb 17, 2015)

Beautiful work Marc.  

I am sorry to hear about your loss and hope that you found comfort working while thinking of your Grandmother.


----------



## mark james (Feb 17, 2015)

Marc, My condolences for your loss.  I lost an Aunt last month and many relatives came to Ohio from Hamilton, Dundas, Toronto, Grimbsy... 

The cutting board is beautiful.  I love the end grain - you have many interesting pieces to direct your eyes toward!  Very nice.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 17, 2015)

I am SO VERY SORRY for your loss of your Grandmother. May she Rest In Peace. Prayers for you, the rest of the family and for her friends. 

The cutting board is beautiful.


----------



## mmayo (Feb 17, 2015)

*Cutting board fun*

Sorry for your loss, I hope the posts are soothing. 


I love to make cutting boards as gifts too.


----------

